# [MAJ] Mise a jour du système (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai lancé une mise à jour de ma gentoo, et je rencontre un prob de compilation que je n'arrive pas à passer:

Je lance la mise à jour comme ça: 

```
emerge -DuNav @world @system
```

Erreur:

```
>>> Install jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317 into /tmp/portage/dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317/image/ category dev-lang

!!! dolib: libjim.so does not exist

dolib failed

 * ERROR: dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317 failed (install phase):

 *   dolib failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 107:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       dolib.so libjim.so || die "dolib failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-lang/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317/work/jimtcl-0.70_pre20110317'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 * 

 *      dolib: libjim.so does not exist

```

Une idée ?

----------

## zerros

problème réglé. cela venait du USE static-libs.

----------

## Poussin

La question est: "Que fais-tu avec static-libs activé?"

----------

## zerros

euh .. je ne sais pas lol.

Il me semble que je n'arrivais pas à mettre à jour le système sans que cette option soit appliquée.

Certains paquets (une 20aines il me semble) nécessitaient cette option.

Bref, je suis en train de recompiler le tout sans static-libs. J'ajouterai l'option dans package.use.

----------

